# 81% gold in aqua regia



## vincicp (Jul 14, 2014)

hello can someone know if i can use aqua regia in 0.81% of gold purity direct to aqua regia solution 
for refining process 
best regards.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2014)

Is it 81% gold or .81% gold?

Perhaps more importantly, what's the silver content? If it's 8 to 10% or greater, it will bring the AR to a halt.

Dave


----------



## Claudie (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice scale


----------



## rickbb (Jul 14, 2014)

All depends on the source material, what else is in it besides the gold?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 14, 2014)

If it is 81% gold it should go ok in AR maybe not the cleanest dissolution but it should dissolve.
If it 0.81% no chance for AR you need to discover the base metal contaminants before anything else.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 14, 2014)

If it is 80+ percent gold it may have silver too high for effective attack with aqua regia. To be on the safe side, inquart with silver and part in nitric, then aqua regia on the remaining gold should be very easy and yield high purity gold.


----------

